# Bensalem, PA- ID#08-3591 Gretchen, F 10 MONTH



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

PLEASE PASS THIS ON FOR GRETCHEN!!

XX URGENT

PLEASE CROSS POST

Forwarded Message:



[email protected]
to NJCare 
Sep 30 (2 days ago) Reply 



http://www.whspets.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=936752


Won't you think about adopting me?











Print an adoption flyer for 08-3591 Gretchen!


Name: 08-3591 Gretchen
Status: Available for Adoption (adoption info)
Species: Dog
Breed: German Shepherd Dog
Sex: Female
Current Size: 55 Pounds
Current Age: 9 Months (best estimate)
Indoor or Outdoor: Indoor Only
Housetrained: Yes
Description:
I'm only 10 months old and was given up because my family moved and couldn't take me with them. i am 55-60 pounds.



CONTACT: [email protected] 
[Bensalem PA]e


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

*Re: BENSALEM,PA-10MONTH FEMALE - GRETCHEN*

Gretchen's x-owner was told she is xx-urgent. She is house trained and crate trained. Gretchen loves to play with toys. She sounds like a really good dog.


----------



## Banditsdad (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: BENSALEM,PA-10MONTH FEMALE - GRETCHEN*

I would love to get involved in rescue but then I read stories like this and see this beautiful pup and it breaks my heart. I don`t have the stomach to deal with it and the ones I couldn`t save.


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

Are you sure she is urgent? 
I have gone through their Web site and they sound very proactive. Below is an excerpt I took from their site. Just wondering ...








_
The Women's Humane Society is an open admissions or unlimited access shelter, meaning we turn no unwanted animal away. We will euthanize when space becomes an issue. We have not had to euthanize dogs because of space issues since 1999, when the internet became a popular tool in pet adoption. There continue to be many more cats and kittens that will need homes than there are shelter, rescue, foster care space and adopters during the busy kitten season of summer and early fall. _
_
We are a humane shelter, meaning we will end suffering or the high risk of suffering in the future for that animal or others at the shelter, in an adopter's home, or their community. While we respect the work of our limited access or no kill counterparts in the animal rescue and adoption field, we stand by our position to turn no one away and keep adoption affordable. You may learn more about how we determine suffering and risks by reading the section on 'Giving Up an Animal' and the two adoption pages on the menu to the left. We invite you to sign our guest book and review the many topics covered on this site._


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: BENSALEM,PA-10MONTH FEMALE - GRETCHEN*

Can you foster, maybe a rescue could step in?


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: BENSALEM,PA-10MONTH FEMALE - GRETCHEN*

Because of what is posted on their web site I am going to move this to Non-Urgent as this does not sound like a high-kill shelter.


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

*Re: BENSALEM,PA-10MONTH FEMALE - GRETCHEN*

I read an email the x owner sent to my rescue that she is in DANGER!!!!!!! From her email it sounds x-urgent


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: BENSALEM,PA-10MONTH FEMALE - GRETCHEN*

Per the ex owner:

" owner said no one looked at her and she is in danger of being pts TODAY."


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: BENSALEM,PA-10MONTH FEMALE - GRETCHEN*



> Originally Posted By: BanditsdadI would love to get involved in rescue but then I read stories like this and see this beautiful pup and it breaks my heart. I don`t have the stomach to deal with it and the ones I couldn`t save.


Please read some of the stories in Urgent follow up and Rescues where are they now. They might change your mind. Maybe you could help with much needed temporary foster or transport. There will always be some that can't be saved and it's heartbreaking. But if you do decide to get involved you could be a part in saving "some". Apathy doesn't save any.


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: BENSALEM,PA-10MONTH FEMALE - GRETCHEN*

this is the worst shelter EVER THEY KILL GSD almost right away..this girl is probably dead as we speak horrible place HORRIBLE


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: BENSALEM,PA-10MONTH FEMALE - GRETCHEN*

BUMP


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: BENSALEM,PA-10MONTH FEMALE - GRETCHEN*

THEY ARE NOT FRIENDLY TO THE PUBLIC AND HARDLY RESCUE FRIENDLY THEY WILL LIE AND SAY A DOG IS ADOPTED...I KNOW FROMA GOOD SOURSE THIS OWNER SENTENCED HER DOG TO DEATH


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: BENSALEM,PA-10MONTH FEMALE - GRETCHEN*

the mission statement is a bold lie


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: BENSALEM,PA-10MONTH FEMALE - GRETCHEN*

I feel I should post what a shelter staff person shared with me in an email last night. I am not posting the exact email, because I did not ask for permission to do so:

I was told that Gretchen is a highly adoptable dog and that the shelter has been inundated with interested adopters. 

I was also told this shelter has a 90% placement rate on dogs with most spending only minutes to 3 days on the adoption floor before a solid application is received. 

I was also told the shelter volunteers will update the website shortly as to Gretchen.

When I called the shelter shortly before 4 yesterday (prior to receiving the email), I was told by the woman who answered the phone that Gretchen was being adopted by a private adopter.

My dealings with this shelter have been polite (mutually).


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: BENSALEM,PA-10MONTH FEMALE - GRETCHEN*

I have confirmed that Gretchen has an application in process - meaning approval process.


----------

